# terminators



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

So how do the terminators do in creeks. Sandy bottoms and small gravel. I know the outlaws do good and the silverbacks do ok, but has anybody had them in water


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't personally rode on a set but a buddy of mine had them on a Rzr over at Copiah Creek and they seemed to dig pretty bad on the sandy Creek beds. Could have just been the weight of the Rzr though. Other than that they seemed pretty awesome.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Not the best choice for sand. They dig pretty bad. At high speed (<30) the soft lugs make them walk something fierce. General mud/trail riding they do pretty good.


----------

